# Let's see those Speedy straps!!!



## Toothbras

I have been looking to change my Speedmaster Pro off the OEM bracelet and onto something a little more comfortable, and I'm curious what others have done. I'm leaning towards the 20mm PO rubber (I read in another thread that it will fit the Speedy) but am open to just about any material as long as it's comfy. Show me what you got!


----------



## flyinghell34

My favorite is the old style Hirsch Carbon Fiber strap with a matte finish and deployant clasp...


----------



## Dixan

I'll play, TB... I've had four Speedy Pros, and I've actually tried just about every type of strap out there on them. During my strap addict days, I purchased about four hundred straps over a two year period. I'd say I maybe tried a hundred or so straps out on my Speedmasters. These are some of the ones I have photos of. I'll try my best to include some pertinent info on each strap. 

In absolutely no particular order:

My old (and dearly missed) 1979 145.022 on OEM 20/18 mm brown alligator































Seen here with a black Bellini OEM fitment genuine alligator 20/18 mm strap in the background.








Speedy Pro 3570.50 on Taikonaut NATO (20 mm) with polished hardware.

















I've tried the Speedy on just about every color NATO, and it works well with any and all colors. You get the idea, so I'll not add many more photos of this type of NATO.








145.022 on "James Bond" RAF style, single layer NATO.









3570.50 on Taikonaut "Croco-Grain" leather strap (20/20 mm) in medium brown.

















3570.50 on Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator model 2010 (20/18 mm). One of my favorites. I later converted it for OEM deployant use.

























With polished 18 mm OEM tang buckle.








3570.50 on Taikonaut Carbon Fiber 20/20 mm.
























3570.50 on OEM mesh (20/20 mm).
























3570.50 on Taikonaut Nylon/Leather Sandwich (20/20 mm).
























3570.50 on Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator 20/20 mm dark brown with white stitching.

































3570.50 on Hirsch Heavy Calf 20/18 mm black with white stitching.

































3570.50 on 20/18 mm Bradystraps Sailcloth in black with orange stitching.
















I love the OEM "rally" or "racing" straps. 
















145.022 on Bellini OEM fitment 20/18 genuine alligator strap in black.

























I suppose you'll be interested in this combo: 145.022 on OEM PO rubber with straight ends and white stitching.
































Bellini OEM fitment genuine alligator strap (20/18 mm) in medium brown. This is the most beautifully colored strap I've ever bought. The graining was perfect, too.
























Another shot of the Bellini black strap, with the OEM Omega dark brown and Bellini medium brown in the background.








Three nice colors together.
























A few of the 145.022 on the Hirsch Heavy Calf. Always a forum favorite, this strap.
















OEM brushed tang buckle in 18 mm.
















3572.50 on RIOS Juchten medium brown leather in 20/18 mm.
































3572.50 on Hirsch Rally in black with white stitching (20/18 mm) with OEM tang buckle.
































3572.50 on OEM dark brown genuine alligator (20/18 mm).








My new bespoke Eakamon "Kay Straps" genuine crocodile OEM fitment strap in black with rust colored stitching.
























I love the aesthetics of this strap. 
























I also have this Ekamon bespoke dark brown strap (20/18 mm). It's shown here on my AT, though.

















And..., I guess that's it, as far as photos of strap combos that I have. I could have sworn I had more, but I think I cleared a lot of them out a while back. Anyway, the Speedy Pro is probably the most versatile watch I've owned, in terms of being able to pair it with straps. I'm on an OEM kick right now, so I mostly wear my Speedy Pro on either my OEM dark brown, black, or racing straps. The Ekamon OEM fitment straps are great. 90%+ of the quality at about half the price.

Hope this help. Good luck!


----------



## sportura

*^* That's a Hirsch Medici in goldbrown. Nice feature is that it hides the lug holes, snuggles the watch case.



















*^* That's a Sirtoli Andreas aligator. One of the thickest, most-padded straps you can buy.



















*^* A bracelet, not a strap, but needs to be called out as a great Speedy option. It's a vintage Omega 1171 which is less busy and blingy as the current stock Speedmaster bracelets. Gives just the right amount of vintage for those who like bracelets over straps.

-S


----------



## tctan

great post dixon, should help some of us out there looking for speedy straps.


----------



## Toothbras

Thanks a ton guys, those are all awesome! Just a few questions...

Sportura: Is that Sirroli expensive? It looks pretty high end, just curious if it's withiny budget?

Dixan: How comfy is the alligator? I owned a black 22mm ally strap for my and it took a long time to break in, but they look AMAZING! I would live to get one but only if they are relatively soft. 

FH: That is sweet, but how expensive is the deployment? Not to sound cheap but I'd like to keep the whole setup under USD $300. Otherwise I love it. 

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## picklepossy

Dixan, your Speedy on the red NATO is just stunning. Great look.


----------



## mt1tdi

Dixan, your screenname is officially changed to Strapman!


----------



## Genevapics

mtltdi said:


> Dixan, your screenname is officially changed to Strapman!


Yeah, he does have a lot of straps, doesn't he?


----------



## Galpo

Wow, a lot of straps |>
A few more, only ones that didn't show up in this thread, yet ):

A vintage grey (or gray...)




























Double ridge










Rubber oyster










Rubber cloth










Nato braided










Vintage Mesh


----------



## dmenendez

sportura said:


> *^* That's a Sirtoli Andreas aligator. One of the thickest, most-padded straps you can buy.
> 
> -S


I have wanted a strap very similar to that for my Speedmaster Reduced 3510.50, with the Omega Deployment Clasp.

Can you make any suggestions as to which strap to get which will work with the Deployment Clasp? Price is not an issue, so if it has to be an Omega strap, I am fine with that.

Love that look, Diego


----------



## zekio

This needs to be a sticky! Exellent Speedy strap reference post


----------



## jude7789

I've just ordered a Morelatto Techno off the back of seeing this picture.
Picture lifted from this thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/quick-dirty-pictures-morelato-techno-strap-speedy-501011.html


----------



## scamp007

On Hirsch Rallye....

Sean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

great great thread:-!...does anyone has something similar for the PO or SMP?


----------



## jzen

Nice straps! Guys, mind helping me out with my thread? I'm looking for an OEM curved end croco strap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-speedmaster-professional-strap-question-596659.html


----------



## mt_hangglider




----------



## Toothbras

All these great pics are only making me wish I had more cash to get them all.... thanks again to everyone who has posted, I think I'm getting closer to making a decision!


----------



## jmc

Another Hirsch Medici in Golden Brown.

BTW, the rubber strap for my PO, the one with the orange stitching, also fits well and looks great on the Speedie...


----------



## drewmcd24

Dixan said:


> 3570.50 on Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator model 2010 (20/18 mm). One of my favorites. I later converted it for OEM deployant use.
> 
> View attachment 530550


That's a really nice looking strap. Now that the weather has finally cooled off where I live, I think I might give that one a try.


----------



## rkm

Speedy Pro on black alligator with double deployment... :-!


----------



## Anthony

My year or two old Medici says hi from Finland. This photo was like half a year ago, so its gained much more patina since then


----------



## Sixxus

Alaska Project strap on a 3592.50. Cameraphone shots, but you get the idea. The strap has a wonderful crosshatch pattern on it.
Personally I like it a lot better on the black face.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Anyone do black & blue yet? I know not a traditional pairing, but I've always kinda liked it.




























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## jmc

Speedy on a PO 42 rubber strap w/deployant clasp. Perfect fit... IMO pretty good looking but definitely lightweight and super comfy...


----------



## sportura

dmenendez said:


> I have wanted a strap very similar to that for my Speedmaster Reduced 3510.50, with the Omega Deployment Clasp.
> 
> Can you make any suggestions as to which strap to get which will work with the Deployment Clasp? Price is not an issue, so if it has to be an Omega strap, I am fine with that.
> 
> Love that look, Diego


Thank you for the kind words. While there are straps that will work with the OEM deployment clasp, I'd spend the extra $ and just get the Omega strap. It's really beautiful and cut perfectly for the clasp.

-S


----------



## sportura

Toothbras said:


> Thanks a ton guys, those are all awesome! Just a few questions...
> 
> Sportura: Is that Sirroli expensive? It looks pretty high end, just curious if it's withiny budget?












The Sirtoli is $199. Expensive compared to a Hirsch, inexpensive compared to the Omega OEM. I own two Sirtoli Andreas Alligator straps (the other is Honey) and they are both beautiful in style and fantastic in quality.

-S


----------



## jmc

one more...


----------



## arkolykos




----------



## camb66




----------



## AlfredoG

Beautiful pics. I like speedy on the red NATO. Anybody have Pictures of it on a red Golfer or rubber strap?


----------



## punch

TWB (the watch boys) strap on my vintage.










I've had this watch for a week now and i'm totally smitten.


----------



## punch

jmc said:


> one more...


That is awesome.


----------



## Chibatastic

Some I have tried









































chibatastic


----------



## AlfredoG

Ah, I've got that same Hirsch Rally strap. Gorgeous. 
Any more red straps out there?


----------



## AlfredoG

Ah, I've got that same Hirsch Rally strap. Gorgeous. 
Any more red straps out there?


----------



## ASRSPR

Kevin,

This thing takes like 20 minutes to scroll through. My right index finger gets tired before I get to the end. Nice work!



Dixan said:


> I'll play, TB... I've had four Speedy Pros, and I've actually tried just about every type of strap out there on them. During my strap addict days, I purchased about four hundred straps over a two year period. I'd say I maybe tried a hundred or so straps out on my Speedmasters. These are some of the ones I have photos of. I'll try my best to include some pertinent info on each strap.
> 
> In absolutely no particular order:
> 
> My old (and dearly missed) 1979 145.022 on OEM 20/18 mm brown alligator
> View attachment 530536
> 
> 
> View attachment 530537
> 
> 
> View attachment 530538
> 
> 
> View attachment 530539
> 
> Seen here with a black Bellini OEM fitment genuine alligator 20/18 mm strap in the background.
> View attachment 530541
> 
> 
> Speedy Pro 3570.50 on Taikonaut NATO (20 mm) with polished hardware.
> 
> View attachment 530544
> 
> 
> View attachment 530545
> 
> 
> I've tried the Speedy on just about every color NATO, and it works well with any and all colors. You get the idea, so I'll not add many more photos of this type of NATO.
> View attachment 530546
> 
> 
> 145.022 on "James Bond" RAF style, single layer NATO.
> 
> View attachment 530547
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Taikonaut "Croco-Grain" leather strap (20/20 mm) in medium brown.
> 
> View attachment 530548
> 
> 
> View attachment 530549
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator model 2010 (20/18 mm). One of my favorites. I later converted it for OEM deployant use.
> 
> View attachment 530550
> 
> 
> View attachment 530551
> 
> 
> View attachment 530552
> 
> 
> With polished 18 mm OEM tang buckle.
> View attachment 530553
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Taikonaut Carbon Fiber 20/20 mm.
> View attachment 530554
> 
> 
> View attachment 530555
> 
> 
> View attachment 530556
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on OEM mesh (20/20 mm).
> View attachment 530563
> 
> 
> View attachment 530564
> 
> 
> View attachment 530565
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Taikonaut Nylon/Leather Sandwich (20/20 mm).
> View attachment 530566
> 
> 
> View attachment 530567
> 
> 
> View attachment 530569
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator 20/20 mm dark brown with white stitching.
> 
> View attachment 530574
> 
> 
> View attachment 530575
> 
> 
> View attachment 530577
> 
> 
> View attachment 530578
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on Hirsch Heavy Calf 20/18 mm black with white stitching.
> 
> View attachment 530579
> 
> 
> View attachment 530583
> 
> 
> View attachment 530584
> 
> 
> View attachment 530585
> 
> 
> 3570.50 on 20/18 mm Bradystraps Sailcloth in black with orange stitching.
> View attachment 530586
> 
> 
> View attachment 530591
> 
> 
> I love the OEM "rally" or "racing" straps.
> View attachment 530592
> 
> 
> View attachment 530593
> 
> 
> 145.022 on Bellini OEM fitment 20/18 genuine alligator strap in black.
> 
> View attachment 530594
> 
> 
> View attachment 530595
> 
> 
> View attachment 530596
> 
> 
> I suppose you'll be interested in this combo: 145.022 on OEM PO rubber with straight ends and white stitching.
> View attachment 530601
> 
> 
> View attachment 530602
> 
> 
> View attachment 530603
> 
> 
> View attachment 530604
> 
> 
> Bellini OEM fitment genuine alligator strap (20/18 mm) in medium brown. This is the most beautifully colored strap I've ever bought. The graining was perfect, too.
> View attachment 530605
> 
> 
> View attachment 530606
> 
> 
> View attachment 530607
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Bellini black strap, with the OEM Omega dark brown and Bellini medium brown in the background.
> View attachment 530608
> 
> 
> Three nice colors together.
> View attachment 530609
> 
> 
> View attachment 530610
> 
> 
> View attachment 530611
> 
> 
> A few of the 145.022 on the Hirsch Heavy Calf. Always a forum favorite, this strap.
> View attachment 530612
> 
> 
> View attachment 530613
> 
> 
> OEM brushed tang buckle in 18 mm.
> View attachment 530614
> 
> 
> View attachment 530615
> 
> 
> 3572.50 on RIOS Juchten medium brown leather in 20/18 mm.
> View attachment 530616
> 
> 
> View attachment 530617
> 
> 
> View attachment 530618
> 
> 
> View attachment 530621
> 
> 
> 3572.50 on Hirsch Rally in black with white stitching (20/18 mm) with OEM tang buckle.
> View attachment 530622
> 
> 
> View attachment 530623
> 
> 
> View attachment 530624
> 
> 
> View attachment 530625
> 
> 
> 3572.50 on OEM dark brown genuine alligator (20/18 mm).
> View attachment 530626
> 
> 
> My new bespoke Eakamon "Kay Straps" genuine crocodile OEM fitment strap in black with rust colored stitching.
> View attachment 530627
> 
> 
> View attachment 530632
> 
> 
> View attachment 530631
> 
> 
> I love the aesthetics of this strap.
> View attachment 530633
> 
> 
> View attachment 530634
> 
> 
> View attachment 530635
> 
> 
> I also have this Ekamon bespoke dark brown strap (20/18 mm). It's shown here on my AT, though.
> View attachment 530636
> 
> 
> View attachment 530637
> 
> 
> 
> And..., I guess that's it, as far as photos of strap combos that I have. I could have sworn I had more, but I think I cleared a lot of them out a while back. Anyway, the Speedy Pro is probably the most versatile watch I've owned, in terms of being able to pair it with straps. I'm on an OEM kick right now, so I mostly wear my Speedy Pro on either my OEM dark brown, black, or racing straps. The Ekamon OEM fitment straps are great. 90%+ of the quality at about half the price.
> 
> Hope this help. Good luck!


----------



## moonwatch2011

That looks perfect! Anyone know where to get this strap?



flyinghell34 said:


> My favorite is the old style Hirsch Carbon Fiber strap with a matte finish and deployant clasp...


----------



## louis

Well, I can´t find Bellini and Eakamon straps in the net, has sombody the link ?

louis


----------



## ditoy_eagle

I love the OEM and classic straps! I can contribute here with my modern combos with the Apollo XI 40th Anniv. Speedmaster Pro.

On Gasgasbones canvas straps:


















































Some Nato straps:


















On Bradystraps:


















On a Taikonaut Porous Perforated strap:


----------



## whifferdill

You can stick a Speedie on almost anything - it's the king 










Superb shots on this thread - sorry to lower the standard!


----------



## Five of Clubs

Bumping up an old thread to show off my new curved-end croc strap:


----------



## Ruche

Nice croc strap! is that custom? what brand is that?


----------



## Five of Clubs

You're correct, it's a custom. It wouldn't fit my small-wristed friend, so I bought it from him. Lucky me!


----------



## Toothbras

Well, after 8 weeks of waiting I finally received a new strap for my Speedy Pro. I ordered from another forum member who is well known for his quality leather work. A few years ago I purchased a PAM strap from the same member and it was top notch all around. Anyway, I wanted something casual but with some class, which would subtly complement the black on the watch. He had some antique riding saddle learher which worked out perfect, it is a lovely brown/red, thick but not too thick, and will break in nicely. It was worth the wait!!! Anyway, enough blabbing, here are some pics I took with my phone so apologies if the quality is low. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## mt1tdi

OK, I'm twisting your arm right now, who made it for you?? 

I'm considering getting a Micah Metta for my 105.012, like the one I have on my Ploprof. I'd like to use the Ploprof clasp with it, but it might look a little foolish since the clasp is bigger than the watch. Would be a nice 20mm to 20mm strap though, and I love the handcuff clasp adjustability and the fact that there is no crease from wearing it on a certain hole. The Metta leather is extremely soft and comfortable right out of the box.












Toothbras said:


> Well, after 8 weeks of waiting I finally received a new strap for my Speedy Pro. I ordered from another forum member who is well known for his quality leather work. A few years ago I purchased a PAM strap from the same member and it was top notch all around. Anyway, I wanted something casual but with some class, which would subtly complement the black on the watch. He had some antique riding saddle learher which worked out perfect, it is a lovely brown/red, thick but not too thick, and will break in nicely. It was worth the wait!!! Anyway, enough blabbing, here are some pics I took with my phone so apologies if the quality is low. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## mt1tdi

I'm blaming you Toothbras! I just emailed Micah my request.


----------



## Toothbras

mtltdi said:


> I'm blaming you Toothbras! I just emailed Micah my request.


Hahahaha, these threads can be dangerous for your wallet!!!


----------



## gippo

;-) 2011



2012 :-d


----------



## erreeffe

Here's my sunny, hot days version...







and my "winter versions"!!!















Ciao, R


----------



## karmatp

This thread should be a sticky! It's always great to look at speedy's on straps.


----------



## cptdean

I received my Di-Modell Rallye today!


----------



## Toothbras

cptdean said:


> I received my Di-Modell Rallye today!


That looks awesome, I really love the look of those perforated straps, it compliments the watch perfectly.


----------



## cptdean

Toothbras said:


> That looks awesome, I really love the look of those perforated straps, it compliments the watch perfectly.


Thanks! It was just under $40 from that big auction site.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## AussieAlex

John Wilson, I really like the strap in your last photo, what type is it? Where can I buy one? :-!


----------



## aardvarkbark

Toothbras said:


> That looks awesome, I really love the look of those perforated straps, it compliments the watch perfectly.


x2 That's a GREAT strap for that watch, Dean.


----------



## cptdean

aardvarkbark said:


> x2 That's a GREAT strap for that watch, Dean.


Thanks, John! I've also been wondering how it would look on a certain shark strap I probably should have kept.


----------



## john wilson

AussieAlex said:


> John Wilson, I really like the strap in your last photo, what type is it? Where can I buy one? :-!


Omega racing strap.


----------



## dmenendez

john wilson said:


> Omega racing strap.


This strap isn't made in 18mm right?


----------



## jament

I love the look of the perforated straps but hate when I put them on and my wrist-hair sticks through the holes. Do you guys shave your wrists? Maybe I'm just too hairy for that kind of thing...


----------



## john wilson

dmenendez said:


> This strap isn't made in 18mm right?


No. 20mm lug end and 18mm clasp end.


----------



## DHopper71

Thought I'd add a few more of mine I just got in:










Croc w/ butterfly deployment









Breitling leather









Leather NATO









Blk/Grey NATO


----------



## reef58

Just added a strap to mine.


----------



## FOOGauzie

Bump this great thread since the subject seems to be coming up often...


----------



## nathantw666

Toothbras said:


> I have been looking to change my Speedmaster Pro off the OEM bracelet and onto something a little more comfortable, and I'm curious what others have done. I'm leaning towards the 20mm PO rubber (I read in another thread that it will fit the Speedy) but am open to just about any material as long as it's comfy. Show me what you got!


Mine on an inexpensive rubber strap.


----------



## Toothbras

nathantw666 said:


> Mine on an inexpensive rubber strap.


I've always wanted to put mine on rubber for a bit just to see how it feels. I think it's a nice look!


----------



## MH434

High quality 'art manuel' perforated racing strap.


----------



## cptdean

Hirsch Medici in Golden Brown with Ivory stitching. It's soft and incredibly comfortable.


----------



## richardew

Bump. Make it a sticky!


----------



## IGotId

some very nice straps! i can't wait to get my speedy! does hirsch make croc/gator straps with curved ends?


----------



## Toothbras

IGotId said:


> some very nice straps! i can't wait to get my speedy! does hirsch make croc/gator straps with curved ends?


Yes, check out the Hirsch Principal strap, I think you'll be impressed


----------



## magnito

I've never seen this combo posted before, but I figured I would share mine since I love it. Brown ostrich leather with matching stitching:








This was day one... it's worn in pretty nicely since


----------



## YellowDieselGolf

Not the best photo of the strap, but it's a $15 leather rally jobby from ebay.


----------



## eptaz

Love the Speedy straps! I generally like to keep it simple.

Here's a black, unpadded leather Omega strap:









Black, padded leather Omega strap:









Black one-piece nylon:









Flat vintage perf:









And, my favorite, Omega Kevlar:



























eric


----------



## premoon

My "Moon to Mars" with a bracelet matching the color of Mars planet. 

Phil.


----------



## CCJ

Like the look on this deBeer black leather strap.


----------



## mt1tdi

My Micah Metta:



















Combat Straps Ostrich:


----------



## mt1tdi

Summer mode!


----------



## Davide




----------



## JacksonExports

DiModell Racing Strap


----------



## shameless

speedy is one of few that can handle almost any sensible strap colour or texture -


----------



## mt1tdi

Whoa. That's pretty sweet, do you have a wrist shot?


----------



## MattOmega

How does this look to you?

It is a Dark Brown Leather Driver / Rallye strap.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Every time I question the speedy's status as my grail, I look at this thread. Doubts evaporate.


----------



## copperjohn

The ultimate strap thread. If links were provided for the suppliers, it'd be perfect.


----------



## CCJ

Love the Hirsch Carbon, especially in hot summer conditions:


----------



## saderules

Got this one in Sorrento Italy


----------



## JacksonExports

Leather NATO


----------



## Mikegpd

Just ordered the two Bellini straps and an OEM deployant. Can't wait. 

The deployant is used and has some medium scratching, if I send it to my jeweler he'll be able to polish it off and leave it as new right?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Dixan

Kenneth320 said:


> Dixan, your Speedy on the red NATO is just stunning. Great look.​


Thanks! I do miss that combo. That photo was taken about three or four Speedy Pros ago, but I do have another one coming in, so maybe I'll get inspired by your enthusiasm and fire up that look again soon. ;-)


----------



## kjse7en

3570.50 with black leather deployant strap + clasp. My favourite


----------



## CCJ

Black NATO.


----------



## Vakane

Double ridged Omega sharkskin!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCJ

The black NATO* was on just until this Hirsch Mariner arrived. The Mariner is my favorite strap for the Speedy so far, by a long shot.















*The NATO looked really, really cool, but I just need something a little dressier.


----------



## kjse7en

Finally I give Cordura strap a try...lovin' it!

What do you think of this combo?


----------



## Nislin

Sorry for a bit of offtopic, but can someone help me out with the size (width) of a strap on a 40mm 3222.8 Speedy? (or any 40mm Speedy, guess they all have same size). I'm about to get that 3222.8 pretty soon and want to order some nato straps for it, but not sure which size I need. Thanks!

kjse7en, looks pretty solid to me! =)


----------



## peetnik

John, where did you get the white face Speedmaster? I'm new here, but never seen that...it's gorgeous!


----------



## kjse7en

Nislin said:


> Sorry for a bit of offtopic, but can someone help me out with the size (width) of a strap on a 40mm 3222.8 Speedy? (or any 40mm Speedy, guess they all have same size). I'm about to get that 3222.8 pretty soon and want to order some nato straps for it, but not sure which size I need. Thanks!
> 
> kjse7en, looks pretty solid to me! =)


Thanks Nislin.

For your 40mm, it has a 19mm lug width. Some reference here.

Be informed: 19mm straps are not too common around and if you can get 19mm Nato is great. some folks I know would buy 20mm Nato and squeeze it through.

Enjoy~!! :-!


----------



## nolefan

The Hirsch Grand Duke on Hirsch deployment. What a timepiece!


----------



## CCJ

I recently received a double deployant buckle from RHD (Bob Davis), and I've put it on the Hirsch Mariner strap I wear on my Speedy. I'm REALLY impressed with the clasp and the customer service. Top-notch in every way!


----------



## schmallo15

I've tried a number of different straps but I always come back to the Nato:


----------



## Matt Treadnot




----------



## macleod1979

Very nice!


----------



## Toothbras

I'm looking to pick up the perforated racing strap that you can see on the popular youtube video review of the speedy pro. Does anyone know the model number? I think I found it on Ofrei's site, model OME-98000024, but when looking for the matching single-fold deployment clasp I found three models:

94521813 or 94521829 or 94521833

Anyone know which is correct? Here are a few images of what I think I want


----------



## pethul

Hirsch merino














Cheap mesh








Leather nato








Random natos
































Leather racing








Dull OEM bracelet


----------



## nrk

The strap number is correct. I ordered one a few months ago using that reference number. The deployment clasp in the correct size as shown in the picture is 94521813. The 1829 is a titanium version, and 1833 is a satin finish version of the steel clasp.



Toothbras said:


> I'm looking to pick up the perforated racing strap that you can see on the popular youtube video review of the speedy pro. Does anyone know the model number? I think I found it on Ofrei's site, model OME-98000024, but when looking for the matching single-fold deployment clasp I found three models:
> 
> 94521813 or 94521829 or 94521833
> 
> Anyone know which is correct? Here are a few images of what I think I want


----------



## Toothbras

Finally got it today. Ofrei sent me an early Christmas present! The strap I'm switching this for is awesome, but it's really thick, and the keeper doesn't fit under a cuff very well, so since it's winter I thought something a little thinner might be a good call. Anyone on the fence about dropping this much money on a strap..... do it!! The strap is extremely soft and comfortable, and the buckle operates smooth as silk.


----------



## CCJ

This Hadley Roma mesh just arrived as an experiment. So far I like the mesh look. Pretty nice bracelet for <30$.


----------



## CCJ

additional shots:


----------



## tfinnan

Loving this watch.

Just got this strap. OD Maratac military w/fabric keeper.


----------



## tatt169

This is the Christopher Ward Malvern Tan strap, i really like this combo because it gives my speedy a whole new look ... plus it helps for those brown shoes occasions :-!


----------



## jimbob01

Hi, is this a 20mm Nato you have put on your Date. Looks great.


----------



## PBL

This is one I often change to on my 50th Anniversary Speedy Pro.










Bruce


----------



## kjse7en

On Kevlar strap...

View attachment 981021


View attachment 981031


----------



## David Woo

on horween:


----------



## pascs

PBL said:


> This is one I often change to on my 50th Anniversary Speedy Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce


Thats quite a striking looking strap, can I ask what strap it is?


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## Paul_

Toothbras said:


> I'm looking to pick up the perforated racing strap that you can see on the popular youtube video review of the speedy pro. Does anyone know the model number? I think I found it on Ofrei's site, model OME-98000024, but when looking for the matching single-fold deployment clasp I found three models:
> 
> 94521813 or 94521829 or 94521833
> 
> Anyone know which is correct? Here are a few images of what I think I want


I have been looking at this exact same combination for my Speedy. Ofrei's site indicates an array of Omega watchstraps compatable with 94521813, including OME-98000024. Looking at 94521833, it appears that the difference relative to 94521813 is in the finish.


----------



## npulaski

Another speedy on the Hirsch Carbon. I've been wanting to get a brown hornback crock strap for it recently too; I've seen that somewhere and it looked really good.


----------



## seadweller30

Looks stunning on the new strap and deployment. Great buy.



Toothbras said:


> Finally got it today. Ofrei sent me an early Christmas present! The strap I'm switching this for is awesome, but it's really thick, and the keeper doesn't fit under a cuff very well, so since it's winter I thought something a little thinner might be a good call. Anyone on the fence about dropping this much money on a strap..... do it!! The strap is extremely soft and comfortable, and the buckle operates smooth as silk.


----------



## PBL

pascs said:


> Thats quite a striking looking strap, can I ask what strap it is?


It is a Hirsch "Professional" I have had a couple of them and really like them. I like Hirsch a lot and have used many and allot of different styles.

I hope this helps.

Bruce


----------



## picklepossy

View attachment 1019940

View attachment 1019941

View attachment 1019943

View attachment 1019944
View attachment 1019945


----------



## Crabapple

David Woo said:


> on horween:


David, I love the simplicity of your Horween strap. May I ask where I can buy one for my new Speedy Pro? Does it fit the OEM deployant buckle?

Michael


----------



## T. Wong

Morellato tan....


new leather Moralleto Speedie by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## arkane

Gotta spread the leather NATO love!

C&B Clay








C&B Oiled








C&B Earth








Horween Shell Cordovan NATO next!


----------



## TimeConsumer

Picked up the Cousins Bellini Alligator and an OEM clasp. Just arrived today.

View attachment 1027740


View attachment 1027742


View attachment 1027743


----------



## DavidB1191

I started a similar thread not knowing about this one (got to brush up on my "search" skills) Anyway, here's my pic to bump it up. A custom rally from Stone Creek Straps


----------



## broper10

Speedy Automatic on a C&B Benton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Wow! The Speedmaster really *does* look good on anything. |>


----------



## broper10

Same Speedy Auto but on a nato today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

dial angled red flowers by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## shameless

i have been favouring this vintage ammo strap for some time now -and believe it or not its a 24mm !!!! i love the masculine earthiness of it and NO






its not notched!!!!by the way the leather is 60 years old and the watch is only 43yrs old!!;-)


----------



## ConElPueblo

shameless said:


> i have been favouring this vintage ammo strap for some time now -and believe it or not its a 24mm !!!!


I have seen your Speedmaster a number of times now and I really do think that the strap looks out of place. Too rough, thick and wide - but obviously I'm in a minority!


----------



## tatt169

Have to concur, fantastic watch though!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompj

ConElPueblo said:


> I have seen your Speedmaster a number of times now and I really do think that the strap looks out of place. Too rough, thick and wide - but obviously I'm in a minority!


I have to agree here. This watch deserves a better strap than this one.


----------



## shameless

i appreciate your opinions of course but I love it -


----------



## Tompj

shameless said:


> i appreciate your opinions of course but I love it -


Which of course is all that counts! Enjoy!


----------



## hpowders

shameless said:


> i appreciate your opinions of course but I love it -


With that unique-looking strap, you have nothing to be ashamed of, shameless!


----------



## shameless

hpowders said:


> With that unique-looking strap, you have nothing to be ashamed of, shameless!


I see what you did there buddy!! -god forbid to be accused of bad taste on this forum ! thankyou my friend much appreciated


----------



## ConElPueblo

Tompj said:


> Which of course is all that counts! Enjoy!


Absolutely!

In two weeks time, I'll update this thread with my, then, new Speedmaster FOIS... With one of the 7-8 straps I've bought for it already!!


----------



## Fi33pop

ConElPueblo said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> In two weeks time, I'll update this thread with my, then, new Speedmaster FOIS... With one of the 7-8 straps I've bought for it already!!


Sorry, old pic. Since this first strap change I've also bought 7 or 8 straps for my FOIS.


----------



## hpowders

shameless said:


> I see what you did there buddy!! -god forbid to be accused of bad taste on this forum ! thankyou my friend much appreciated


Ha! Ha! Guilty as charged! :-!


----------



## broper10

C&B Rusty Leather NATO



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## pseudoX

Nice, broper10. Wrist size?


----------



## TitanCi

Toothbras, awesome strap!

Anyway, don't got this on the Speedy yet, but this'll be coming in soon, but not soon enough!


----------



## broper10

My wrist is 6.5 inches at the narrowest. I love the versatility if the Speedy with straps. I have a handful now as evidenced by my recent posts.

This one is a C&B Chocolate Leather NATO.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker1

I'm hating this thread.

Today was a particularly tough day for me. Even though I've never stepped up to the plate (my fault), the Speedy Pro has been my absolute grail forever, and today my business partner took delivery of the NOS late-60's Speedy Pro that I helped him to buy for his own birthday. Now he's asked me to help him purchase a nice bracelet or strap for it, which requires me looking at everyone else's beauties for ideas, including those in this thread.

I am now convinced that life isn't fair. Enjoy, you lucky sods!


----------



## hpowders

Spiker1 said:


> *I'm hating this thread.*
> 
> Today was a particularly tough day for me. Even though I've never stepped up to the plate (my fault), the Speedy Pro has been my absolute grail forever, and today my business partner took delivery of the NOS late-60's Speedy Pro that I helped him to buy for his own birthday. Now he's asked me to help him purchase a nice bracelet or strap for it, which requires me looking at everyone else's beauties for ideas, including those in this thread.
> 
> I am now convinced that life isn't fair. Enjoy, you lucky sods!


LOL!!!


----------



## sarir97

Fantastic thread. Thank you WUS.


----------



## shameless

TitanCi said:


> Toothbras, awesome strap!
> 
> Anyway, don't got this on the Speedy yet, but this'll be coming in soon, but not soon enough!


would look great on almost anything !


----------



## kabal_za

this damn thread :-d

my heart is set on a 2254.50, but I really want the speedy pro too....


----------



## ConElPueblo

So, as promised:








_Black alligator strap w/ deployant - sadly labelled as an Omega, though I believe it's a fake. It's really nice!_








_Hadley Roma Padded strap. Pretty sure I forgot it at the watchmaker when I had the bracelet fitted!_

My "got it!" post with a few more strap options...


----------



## Toothbras

Picked this up from Hodinkee a few weeks ago. It was meant for my Sub but the shape kept rubbing on the sides of the case, so it's now found a new home. I'm growing quite find of it so far, very comfy too.


----------



## sarir97

My new vintage perforated strap. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## soaking.fused

Superb and rustic Italian leather I came across recently in my travels. Smells of quality gents shoe leather 24/7 and looks the business with the stitching matching the Speedy's indexes. Just a winner for winter season, this strap.



















"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## ConElPueblo

soaking.fused said:


>


The looks are great, shame about the shoe smell!


----------



## Michael Day




----------



## wongthian2

The X-33 is a Speedy so ....this orange zulu!
vetical view by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DaytonaRik

I wanted the Silver Snoopy strap look without the price so opted for the Hadley-Roma kevlar band with contrasting stitching. It's pretty close!


----------



## JeffreyVB

Speedy Pro on a black Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## JeffreyVB

DaytonaRik said:


> I wanted the Silver Snoopy strap look without the price so opted for the Hadley-Roma kevlar band with contrasting stitching. It's pretty close!
> 
> View attachment 9440530
> View attachment 9440522
> View attachment 9440538


I bought that same strap, hoping to get the same Silver Snoopy effect. I put it on and wasn't as impressed as I wanted to be. Maybe I need to revisit it.


----------



## Owlsu

So many great designs in here, it's been worth reading through it all to see the many styles available.


----------



## subrosamariner

I confess. I added this only because she's in the shot. But I'm all about NATO straps...usually plain black.


----------



## Toothbras

Been loving the old black vintage style Hodinkee lately


----------



## sportura

The very best strap on the market is the official Rallye strap from Omega themselves along with the fabulous deployant buckle which should not be underrated- it is so easy to open/close and looks so elegant. I'm also a firm believer in no-gap between the strap and the lugs, being custom made by Omega this is a best-in-class example.

Will set you back around $500 all-in but very well worth the trip to your nearest AD. It transformed my Speedmaster from a ho-hum moonwatch on an aftermarket strap to a steely-eyed-missle-man.


----------



## ChuckW

I usually wear mine on the bracelet, but this one sometimes makes an appearance.


----------



## Louie777

Picked up another B&R


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

De Griff Rally strap is pretty solid I must say!


----------



## Ausman600

Bas & Lokes leather nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Mk II on a rally strap


----------



## starter

Opened this thread and was like "Tooth has had his Speedy on straps forever... What's he talking about?"

Then I smelled the stench of undead flesh, heard the shuffling mob moaning "brains... brains and straps... STRAPS!" Tried to run, but it was too late, they were all around me... ZOMBIE THREAD! And now that I have been bitten, it's only a matter of time before I begin my own nightmarish descent into strap-swapping ghoul-dom (again)...

EDIT: Here you are, you unholy abominations. On a custom Horween shell cordovan one-piece rally (that I have since sold):


----------



## sheloveswatches




----------



## fpwind

And now for something completely different... because who doesn't love to keep zombie threads moving!









Instagram @fpwind


----------



## BomberMonkey

Martu Leather


----------



## mgh1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegawatchgirl

Speedy on Bas & Lokes vintage strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persequeris1861

Speedy Pro on CheapestNATOStraps Kvarnsjo Vintage Cedar


----------



## soaking.fused

omegawatchgirl said:


> Speedy on Bas & Lokes vintage strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the nicest straps I've seen in a long time. Superb.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

